# FOX Truth Channel reports truth about Trump and Venezuela



## Bleipriester (May 3, 2019)

Now you guys must obey!


----------



## sparky (May 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Now you guys must obey!








~S~


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 3, 2019)

so the truth is ......obama killed 40000 Venezuelans with 2015 sanctions ...

thats what your video says ....and its bi partisan 

trumps fault 

they voted for democratic socialism....ruined their own economy SO NOW  they can fight their way out of it...to bad trump took away the peoples of Venezuelans guns

we are under no obligation to send humanitarian or military assistance .
WHAT The fuck do we look like ! we're already feeding half of south and central Americans with food stamps....cause theyrere here from their own shitholes

dont forget to vote VOTE Bernie Sanders 2020 
derp 

uh boy


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 3, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> so the truth is ......obama killed 40000 Venezuelans with 2015 sanctions ...
> 
> thats what your video says ....and its bi partisan
> 
> ...


Ah Ah Ah....tsk tsk...you're focusing on the bobbleheads. Don't focus on the bobbleheads. They are only there to distract you.


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Now you guys must obey!


Very interesting take....Totally agree with her opinion of the the need to jettison the neocons Bolton and Pompeo...Tucker is the only honest broker in all of nooz these days.


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> so the truth is ......obama killed 40000 Venezuelans with 2015 sanctions ...
> 
> thats what your video says ....and its bi partisan
> 
> ...


Trump's fault for keeping a stupid policy by Oboingo in place....Also his fault for allowing the Bushbots Pompeo and Bolton to be on his team.

Not all is as we're being told in the current year.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 3, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> so the truth is ......obama killed 40000 Venezuelans with 2015 sanctions ...
> 
> thats what your video says ....and its bi partisan
> 
> ...


You look like a fucking terrorist who walks over bodies for oil. This is how you look like. This is what Trump is. Not more and not less.


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> You look like a fucking terrorist who walks over bodies for oil. This is how you look like. This is what Trump is. Not more and not less.


I don't believe it's Trump's aim...He's getting shitty advice from shitty warmongers.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 3, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > You look like a fucking terrorist who walks over bodies for oil. This is how you look like. This is what Trump is. Not more and not less.
> ...


He´s the most shitty warmonger and his warmongers need to calm him down now and then.

Trump Bowed to Pentagon Restraint on Syria Strikes


----------



## Crepitus (May 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Now you guys must obey!


"Fox truth channel" may be the ultimate oxymoron.


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Not buying it...Anyone as well traveled and experienced as Trump should have known something was rotten, when there was a second "gas attack" within days of the second time he announced a Syrian withdrawal....I don't trust anything in the WSJ any more than CNN.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 3, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


You can´t trust them. Anything could be fake. That´s the problem.

Here´s the whole story. Trump wanted to bomb the Russians!
Trump wanted to bomb Russian & Iranian targets amid Syria strikes – report | موقع مراسلون


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


_Trump discussed three military options for Syria last week *with his revamped national security team, led by Bush-era hawk John Bolton*, the Wall Street Journal reported on Saturday, citing sources familiar with White House decision-making...
_
Tells you all you need to know.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 3, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


No, you should continue.


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> No, you should continue.


I read it all to begin with...Nothing there dissuades me from the belief that he was acting on the shitty advice that the warmonger Bolton gave him beforehand.

IMO, he's turning into the classic example of the frog in the boiling pot of water.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 3, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > No, you should continue.
> ...


Even if true, he picked those guys.


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yes he did....Which lends evidence to my assertion that he's getting shitty advice on his appointments...Personally, I think it's Pence....I never trusted that dude.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 3, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > so the truth is ......obama killed 40000 Venezuelans with 2015 sanctions ...
> ...



Other than spewing your form of curmudgeon-ism, have you ever posted anything good about anything?


----------



## Oddball (May 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


GFY, psycho.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 3, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


I could be McCain.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 4, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > so the truth is ......obama killed 40000 Venezuelans with 2015 sanctions ...
> ...


INDEED

Bolton im on the fence with ...hes a no nonsense kind of guy ...sometimes with these guys it really is who you're working for or who is leading
Plus trump is surrounded by swamp creatures ...hes bombarded from all directions
Im not talking about the press or public .....I do not wish that job on any monkey wrench...he wanted it
Bolton Im giving him the Lindsey chance to redeem himself

But like i implied NO meddling
we shouldn't be lifting a damn finger to be helping out the Democratic socialist of Venezuela

Any corporation or private citizen of any nationality that got screwed by the dem socialists of Venezuela ...go try and collect and work it out after the collapse of yet another failed socialist experiment


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 4, 2019)

I'm not sure I believe her anymore than I believe Shepard Smith.
Do a little research on Anya Parampil. She's a leftist nut bag.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 4, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > so the truth is ......obama killed 40000 Venezuelans with 2015 sanctions ...
> ...



Bot


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 4, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


oddball youll like this the crazy tards and trolls not so much 

i just remembered it 

fits the topic

*Tuesday, April 30, 2019*
*Venezuela: Socialism's Poster Boy*

Over the years I have written a great deal about Venezuela's horrid Chavez/Maduro socialist regime. In addition, as a Foreign Service Officer, particularly when I worked in Guyana, at the UN, in SouthCom and at the OAS, I dealt with prior Venezuelan governments as well as the current regime and its supporters and opponents.

Venezuela provides one of the great tragic stories of our time. A tragedy in the true sense of the word: the players know the outcome but keep on acting their assigned roles. Even before gangster Chavez assumed the presidency, the place had very serious problems. It had striking wealth and striking poverty; it had some very modern sectors and some very backwards ones. It had an unstable, corrupt, and barely functioning democracy.

Venezuelan diplomats, regardless of the party in power in Caracas, came across, in *MY* experience, with some exceptions, as insufferable, arrogant and ignorant. Decidedly anti-American, they thought Venezuela deserved a much more prominent place in the sun, one denied them by the US. I found them poorly trained, and, again, as a rule, not very knowledgeable about anything except their diplomatic immunities and duty-free rights. Not a pleasant crowd. Under the Chavez/Maduro regime, that diplomatic corps became outright gangsters who would bully, insult, and threaten to get their way. They threw around oil money as though it would last forever. I had many clashes with Venezuelan diplomats in private in back rooms negotiating some accord or another, and in public on the floor of the OAS. They were not very impressive. The Venezuelan people did not get their money's worth.

read rest at @
The DiploMad 2.0: Venezuela: Socialism's Poster Boy


----------



## harmonica (May 4, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > so the truth is ......obama killed 40000 Venezuelans with 2015 sanctions ...
> ...


you are anti-American/etc
Trump is a terrorist/racist/sexist/nazi/etc----
we LOVE TRUMP......more sex please 
hahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahaha


----------



## Bleipriester (May 4, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Phrump cannot have sex.


----------



## harmonica (May 4, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


you also have TDS


----------



## Bleipriester (May 4, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Ridiculous.


----------



## harmonica (May 4, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


yes-- your theories/claims are


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 4, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



they're retarded aint they
trump is worth his weight in gold simply for getting the left to expose just how batshit insane  and stupid they really are


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 4, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Bot


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 4, 2019)

baba yaga was my coder


----------

